# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Who's eating my Alternanthera reineckii?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just put some Alternanthera reineckii in my tank lastnight and this morning it has little holes in all the leaves which it didn't have when I bought it! What fish is eating this plant? I love it and want to keep it if I can!

4 Clown Loaches
2 Gold Gourami
3 Bala Sharks
2 Bosemani Rainbows
2 SAEs
1 Pleco
15 Ghost Shrimp

I've heard of plecos eating plants before, but I could have sworn I heard the loaches "clicking" like they were nibbling on it. Any ideas?

DJK


----------



## chicken (Mar 23, 2006)

My pleco was eating up my leaves when there was a lack of algae for him to eat.

I've also heard loaches eating plants but by their roots.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok well after careful surveillance I've concluded that one of my clown loaches is the culprit. He's also torn up my Brazillian Moneywort plant now and I've noticed my Glosso is thinned as well. I've tried giving him cucumber and zuchini but he always goes back to chewing the plants, and it's just that one loach. I really love the loaches and wish they could stay, but I can't think of any better solution.


----------

